# New posts



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

It took me a while to find this, with some help.
For all the newbies that don't know about it yet, you might 
find this very helpful. I don't go searching for posts that are new anymore.
above this thread there is a dark blue strip that lists Home, Member photos, etc....
If you click on "New Posts" it will show you all the new posts that you have not seen. They stay on there for a while before refreshing. One of the site helpers can say how long they stay if no replies have been added in a while.



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=29#


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2005)

I use this too.  It's the best way to see everything that's been posted since you last visited.

I run through all the new posts, then I click on it again to see if any new ones have come up, then I click on Quick Links - Mark posts read.  Then next time I come by, I can get new posts again.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 12, 2005)

It's actually based on Threads that have new messages posted to them (1 thread with 3 new messages will only show up once). It appears that the que holds about 140-150 threads.


----------

